# Define OG...



## The Poet (Jul 6, 2014)

Folks,


     Just a simple question:   
OG?  What does OG refer to? 
I have seen it for years mostly related to Indica strains. There used to be an 'overgrow-overthrow' website or something. OG this and OG that, I have searched for years in order to understand what it refers to. 
A mountain range in India? The first internet weed site? A strain of Indica?

       Define OG.

Thank you...
...the Poet


----------



## MR1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ocean grown.


----------



## The Poet (Jul 6, 2014)

MR1,


     Your kidding right? 
Did you just make that up?
...???...
Supporting background information please.



                               Poet


----------



## MR1 (Jul 6, 2014)

No I did not make that up, I read somewhere that that is what it meant.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 6, 2014)

This has been beat too death bro....Its "Ocean Grown" if you live in Cali, and its "Original Gangster" if you live almost anywhere else...lol..it will never be proven either way....has been beat to death on every site on this inter-web! lol  It will not be proven here either....lol   Just call it whatever you like.

Your referring to the Kush mountains I believe? In Pakistan?  Where the Kush came from....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindu_Kush


----------



## MR1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Found this on 420.

OG Kush:

"In late '93 John from Grass Valley Ca. got the Chem Dog cut. He shared it with me, Jerry(cowboy) from Dibble Creek Ca. and Harold(Putz) from Sunset Beach Ca. Putz had a male he called the secret ingredient. It was a cross of Lemon Thai and an Old World Paki Kush. Putz bred the secret ingredient to the Chem Dog. The buds that came out of this cross were going around So. L.A. county in '95. Someone told Putz that Kush must be so good because it was mountain grown. Putz laughed and told him "this Kush is Ocean Grown Kush bro". The tag stuck and it became known as OG Kush. In the spring of '96 Putz married a girl from New Zealand. Before moving there he sent cuts of his OG to me and Bob(beans) in Salinas Ca. He gave all his P1 stock and all the remaining seed he had to ****(mad dog) from Downey Ca. In late '96 **** sold some seed to some guys in the Valley. That's where the San Fernando Valley cut of OG comes from. It's like the Original only more sat in pheno type. **** sold a cut of the original to a guy in Orange county and that cut is called Larry today. It's still around Orange county. **** sent one other cut of the original OG to a breeder in Europe. As far as I know he never let anyone else have it.
 Jerry bred his Chem Dog cut to a Humboldt county indica boy. This was the beginning of his cubing proccess. At BX3 he got a pheno that had all the smell, taste and kick of the Chem Dog, but in a pure indica pheno. Jerry gave this plant to Bob. It became known as the West Coast Dog.
 Bob bred this plant to my Old World Kush male. He took a male from that cross and bred it to the OG cut Putz had sent him. This is what made the original Bubba Kush." 

Lineage:ChemDawg x [ Lemon Thai x Old World Paki Kush]

Info on the differnt kutz of OG Kush:

Tahoe= cut brough into the community by Swerve. The grower that Swerve got it from had sourced the cut in the Lake Tahoe area in the 90's.

-Larry= The Orange County Larry cut that is availble in the medical scene came from the same Orange County crew that the H.A O.G Kush came from

-SFV= There are a million O.G cuts grown in the S.F.V, however the cut that goes by this name on these forums and in medical disp. came from forum member Swerve

-Ghost= This cut came from ORGNKID, ORGNKID had sold a O.G cut to a Overgrow forum member named "Ghost" who further distributed the cut. 

-Tripple OG= This cut came from ORGNKID. This cut is A.K.A Triple X/XXX O.G Kush. Triple O.G was popularly sold to medical patients by the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.

-Abusive= This cut was brought into the community by an overgrow member named "Abusive", believe it or not Abusive claimed to have got the cut through the rapper Snoop Dogg. 

-SAC#2= Cut brought into the scene by forum member O.Gkushman, O.Gkushman got the cut from DJ Muggs.

-P.R OG A.K.A Private Reserve O.G= Another O.G cut that ORGNKID brought into the scene. The cut was sold to Med patients as Private Reserve O.G through the now defunct C.A.L.M disp. of Malibu.

-Apothecary = O.G cut brought into the scene by the apothecary seed co's Brett. Brett got it from a high profile Medical MJ activist in L.A back in 1999

-Diablo= This = cut came from the R.D.C disp. In the San Fernando Valley

-Raskal's OG= Another cut sourced in the San Fernando Valley. Cut was bought for several thousand dollers from ******* ***** members by a friends of forum member OGraskal

-HA OG= Cut came from an commercial H.A room in Orange County, grown by the same crew that brought the Orange County Larry cut into the medical Disp.

-Poison OG=Cut came from O.Gkushman, he grew it from seed found in a pound of O.G back in 96

-SAC#1 & #3= #1 came from G-Thumb in the San Fernando Valley, #3 came from San Fernando Valley but is very popular in Santa Barbara and sometimes goes by the name Purple O.G Kush, the cut was brought into the scene by the owner of the now defunct Hortipharm in Santa Barbara


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2014)

Ocean Grown is what I have read and heard as well.


----------



## The Poet (Jul 6, 2014)

MR1,


     Thank you, for the massive amount of supporting information.
I recognized 'Ghost OG' in there and had wondered before what 'Ghost OG' meant. It's listed as a strain. 
   But what you are saying is that 'OG' doesn't mean anything and its just a colloquialism passed down from a million growers? 
{Everybody knows you can't grow anything in the ocean!}    

*OG OG*
 Genetics: Iranian landrace X &#8594;  ['Ghost OG']
 (elite cutting  Dr. Greenthumb)




                           Thank you for all your help...




                                      The Poet


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 6, 2014)

Not literally in the ocean...near the ocean... ocean grown


----------



## Warrior (Jul 6, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> Not literally in the ocean...near the ocean... ocean grown


 

Meaning more "salt" in phenol.....there's a hundred diff stories on the net I could post......bottom line......call it what you like for what you like.   There is no proof either way......just opinion.   

Kush came from the Kush Mountains in Pakistan......

I remember researching this yrs ago...and finding that OG Kush actually came from Chem Dog? or something? But that's a whole other story.....lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 6, 2014)

IMO---its the westerly side of the sierra nevada mtn range


:cool2:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2014)

I define it as pretty good smoke.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 6, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I define it as pretty good smoke.


 
Dammit Rosie....you always say what I want to say! Nice work!


----------



## The Poet (Jul 6, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> Not literally in the ocean...near the ocean... ocean grown[/quote
> IMO---its the westerly side of the sierra nevada mtn range
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrFever (Jul 6, 2014)

Yup many  different stories out there  California is a planet on there own lol  and so they call it ocean grown   an many call it old gangster either way  half if not more i believe of the OG strain  actually comes from  pakistan / india   

http://www.hightimes.com/read/story-kush

The disputed region known as the Hindu Kush shares its boundaries with Pakistan and Afghanistan just north of Indian-controlled Jammu and Kashmir. The area has long been known for its ongoing conflicts as well as its history of cannabis and hashish production. Part of the legendary Himalayas mountain range, the fertile valleys and hillsides of the Hindu Kush have, for centuries, produced the world&#8217;s finest hash. Years of natural and human selection for the most resinous, indica-dominant plants have resulted in short, stocky bushes covered with huge, shiny trichomes.


----------



## The Poet (Jul 6, 2014)

So... 
   'OG' refers to Indica strains from the 'Hindu Kush' mountains of Northern Pakistan and Afghanistan. Where in inland California, 'it originally' became popular amongst growers?


                              Thank you...


                                      ...The Poet


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 6, 2014)

I think you will find a significant difference in the "mountain" Kush of Afghanistan/Pakistan and the "Ocean Grown" Kush of southern Cali. The reason being that the original is landrace genetics, while the OG is blended and then bred for many years in Cali in order to become its own animal.

Technically, I could take the same OG from Cali and grow it in the North Carolina mountains for 10-20years and it would become its own landrace from being bred and grown in NC soil. It would be anywhere from somewhat different to very different from the original. In the same way the OG Kush is now its own SoCal landrace.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 6, 2014)

huh  ??? genetics is Genetics   like saying  your born in  thailand  and move to usa  and in 10 - 20 years time  you will look different  ???  your DNA is the same   no matter where  you live same goes for a marijuana plant  only way to change its genetics is by  crossing it with something else  taking a clone from it  and   it will be different
 kush comes  from the kush mountains   no such thing as kush indica grown anywhere else  other then there    but  back in the early 70's     when  taking  plants  seeds or what ever was easy   hell even  100;s of pounds  of marijuana  cocaine  was  flown  via   airlines  to its destination      so like it said        afghanistan  kush   was crossed with a american  or south american  Sativa    and who ever  named it  OG KUSH     there is no denying  that the  indica   comes  from afghanistan thats a given

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kush_(cannabis)


----------



## kaotik (Jul 7, 2014)

the ironic thing is -as far as i know- OG kush is actually sativa dominate, and not really a true kush at all.
had a small amount of paki kush, that's it.

it's a muddy back story with this one though, i aint claiming any knowledge of it 100% correct


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 7, 2014)

DrFever: genetics change over time due to natural forces which are applied to a body in the area in which that body lives. These natural forces cause mutations or allow mutations that occur to either work or not work. That is one of the forces involved in natural selection. If you move ffrom where you live, to another part off the world and have your genome sampled and deciphered before you leave, then go live in this other part off the world ffor 20 years, you may not be all that different but iff your genome is sampled and deciphered again, it will be slightly changed.

Landrace genetics get their individual signatures ffrom adapting to their environments over time. That is why there are different genotypes around the world today. Iff you take a landrace and put in in the soil of another part of the world and allow it to breed only with its own kind ffor 20 years, it will still change to adapt to the environment, and will eventually be anywhere ffrom somewhat different to vastly different from the original landrace genetics. Iff you aren't sure about this, read up on Darwin's studies.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2014)

ive heard og means many different things i personaly believe its ocean grown or original... like (original strain)..... i however do not care about the overly famous OG name and hushpup is right plants will slightly to vastly change over years of breeding with the same strain it will change to adapt and better suit its environment..... Evolution 101


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 7, 2014)

and doc u cant compair the evolution of plants to the evolution of people plants re grow every year in a nature its like saying after 20 generations of people if u get what im getting at


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 13, 2014)

IMHO..Kaotic is the closest. For me, I grow pretty much nothing but Chemdawg 91' and different OG's. IMO, the OG is definitely from the original Chemdawg '91. I have grown Chem for years and depending on room temp and pruning techniques, you can get her to produce Very long Sativa diesel tasting herb, or a way tighter nug "OG Kush" looking and tasting herb...not too much tasting like true OG, but you can catch the flav for sure.

Mind you, there is a big difference in a true "OG Kush" plant from the Chem, as far as bud is concerned, but the structure of the plant is damn near identical. From clone to 3 weeks into 12/12, it is damn hard to tell. Once she starts pushing, you can tell immediately.

It is not like a true "Kush" at all, no indica traits at all, except maybe fatter leaves then a traditional sativa.

So, the story I believe the most is the most is the one that follows. Heard it many times from trusted sources.

History of the Chemdawg Family, including Diesel and OG Kush 



History of the Chemdawg Family

 At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, 'joebrand' (aka 'wonkanobe') and 'pbud' met 'chemdog' and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. joe and chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.

 In &#8217;91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can&#8217;t blame him). The 3 females were labeled &#8216;chemdawg&#8217; (now &#8217;91 chemdawg), &#8216;chemdawg a&#8217; (now chemdawg&#8217;s sister), and &#8216;chemdawg b&#8217;. In '01, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled &#8216;c&#8217;, &#8216;d&#8217;, and &#8216;e&#8217;. the &#8216;e&#8217; seed never germinated, &#8216;c&#8217; turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg &#8216;d&#8217; was the keeper. In '06, 'chemdog' and 'joebrand' reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, '4' being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the '4' was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the 'reunion pheno'. Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.

 Chemdawg Crosses:
&#8226; 'OG Kush' (the original cut) came from an s1 seed from a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996.
&#8226; 'Sour Diesel' aka ECSD came from an accidental cross of ('91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL after the DNL hermed and seeded the room. The DNL's lineage is NL/Shiva x Hawaiian.
&#8226; Original Diesel' (also known as Diesel #1, Headband, Daywrecker Diesel, Underdawg) came from a cross of '91 Chemdawg x (Mass Super Skunk x Sensi's Northern Lights) done by a guy known as &#8216;weasel&#8217;.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 14, 2014)

Therein lies the "theory of relativity"


----------

